# Kit box?



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

I am looking to build a kit box, was wondering if anyone on here would post pics of theirs and the details behing them. I am also looking for Ideas on breeding boxes or how people house their breeders to give them young. any help would be great thanks


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out Loft Designs.
Otherwise, post on Prefofming Breeds section. Sometimes it takes awhile for the guys to chime in, so check back, often!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice design. In my albums you'll see a few lofts and a kit box to give you ideas.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2166

Shan


----------



## coldskins (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks shan, looks prety nice


----------

